# Rc18t Oval



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

What things should i do to my 18T to set it up for dirt oval??? Is there anything different i should do for a Paved oval???

thanks :thumbsup: 
BAR 26


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

c'mon guys no ones raced a 18t on dirt before?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Tires will be a factor, I have a concrete oval and foams work well for me on that.
For the dirt ( if it was me) I would add extra - Camber ( leaned in) on the right side and have the left prety much strait up and down or maybe even a little + camber one hthe LR.
Id try 35w in the front and 30w in the rear shocks and run the blue springs on the L and the gold on the R.
Try it and see if yoou like it. Always start at a nutral setup and ajust it 1 step at a time and if you dont like a step, just put it back and go to the next one.
I cant say I kow that ajustments from experiments but it just where I would go to 1 step at a time.


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks that helps!!!!! what kind of foams should i get for it???


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

i have a dirt oval in my back yard.it is a 80 foot run line.dwbrian is pretty much right onwith his set up. i would also slam it to the ground.the lower you can get it the better.also a little trick that you can do to get it to drive through the corners better is to lock up the front diff.the 18t dosent have but a couple colors of springs to choose from either so put the heaviest on the right front.i run 3 deg of camber in the right front, 1 to 2 in the right rear and on the left i run about 1 to 1 1/2 positive.tires are always a big factor,try a few different patterens and compounds and go tear it up.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BRP foams for carpet!!! ?? for dirt. No I never ran it in dirt.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

You guys missed a great summer here at Freddie's on the new dirt oval. We had RC18t's and Mini-T's in the 1/18 scale class. keep us in mind for next year. Hey Bud did you check out our new inside track ? you might be suprised.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Freddie -- the new track looks nice!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Thank you. A LOT smoother, baby smooth to be honest. All freshly laid ozite. its nice. You guy may need to come check it out.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks good !!! Will try to make it down again this season.


----------

